

Creepy Polaroid - edsu
http://inkdroid.org/creepy-polaroid/

======
ColinWright
Why does this ask for my location, and why does it display a blank, black
screen?

~~~
byoung2
Seems to be broken on FireFox. Chrome shows a Google street view image of your
location in a polaroid frame with the address scribbled below.

~~~
edsu
Should be working ok on Firefox now.

